# Unit Websites



## Radop (29 Jan 2005)

http://www.nsaskr.ca/


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jan 2005)

The Windsor Regiment (RCAC):

http://www.windsorregiment.ca/

and the WR Association:

http://www.wrassoc.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Jan 2005)

www.calgaryhighlanders.com


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Jan 2005)

http://www.48highlanders.com/

tess


----------



## shaboing (31 Jan 2005)

Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment

http://www.theregiment.ca/hastypee.html


----------



## MikeM (1 Feb 2005)

Queens Own Rifles

http://www.qor.com


----------



## civvy3840 (4 Feb 2005)

POWOR

http://members.tripod.com/RegimentalRogue/battlehonours/bathnrinf/11-pwor.htm


----------



## Dogboy (6 Feb 2005)

The Loyal Edmonton Regiment
 L Edmn R
http://www.loyaleddies.com/


----------



## Northern Touch (6 Feb 2005)

Lorne Scots

http://www.army.dnd.ca/LORNE_SCOTS/content/welcome.htm


----------



## jbeach95 (6 Feb 2005)

4RCR

http://www.army.dnd.ca/4rcr/English/Homepage/Homepage_e.shtm
http://www.4rcr.ca
http://www.4rcr.com


----------



## Eowyn (7 Feb 2005)

14 (Calgary) Service Battalion

http://www.14svcbn.com/


----------



## NS Highlander (9 Feb 2005)

2NSH (CB) and the Cape Breton Highlanders

http://faculty.uccb.ns.ca/highlanders/2nd%20Nova%20Scotia%20Highlanders%20(CB).htm


----------



## civvy3840 (14 Feb 2005)

The Essex and Kent Scottish Regiment   
http://www.army.dnd.ca/Essex_Kent_Scottish_Regt/


----------



## dutchie (14 Feb 2005)

The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada

http://www.seaforthhighlanders.ca/


----------



## hockeysgal (14 Feb 2005)

As the address states : The Royal Montreal Regiment

http://royalmontrealregiment.com/


----------



## ex-Sup (14 Feb 2005)

Lake Superior Scottish Regiment

http://www.lssr.ca


----------



## Ralph Wigum (15 Feb 2005)

1st Hussars 
http://www.army.dnd.ca/1st_Hussars/english/homepage/homepage_e.shtm


----------



## vangemeren (17 Feb 2005)

26 service Battalion in North Bay. (I'm not a member, but came across it in search of North Bay units)

http://www.26svcbn.com/intro.htm


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2005)

The REAL PWOR site...

http://www.pwor.com


----------



## foerestedwarrior (17 Feb 2005)

The Grey & Simcoe Foresters

www.gansf.ca


----------



## Franko (17 Feb 2005)

The Royal Canadian Dragoons

http://www.dragoons.ca/Regiment/intro-regiment.html

Audax et Celer....Bold and Swift

Regards


----------



## chriscalow (17 Feb 2005)

Queen's York Rangers

www.qyrang.org


----------



## CallOfDuty (19 Feb 2005)

www.3intcoy.com


----------



## q_1966 (25 Feb 2005)

Does anyone know if the BCD's and the RMRANG's have a website, beside the ones on the DND website


----------



## aspiring_recruit (25 Feb 2005)

6 Field Engineer Squadron


www.6fes.ca/


----------



## axeman (27 Feb 2005)

http://members.memlane.com/gromboug/P6RMR.htm
try that one for the rm rang


----------



## axeman (27 Feb 2005)

http://www.theregiment.ca/links/hparmy.html
heres a link to all the official  CF sites


----------



## Dragoon19 (1 Mar 2005)

South Alberta Light Horse 1905-2005

http://www.salh.net/

100 years old this year


----------



## Tpr.Orange (7 Mar 2005)

The 25 Service Battalion (toronto)
www.25service.ca


----------



## Pte. Gagnon (11 Mar 2005)

Royal Hamilton Light Infantry (best unit ever!)

http://www.rhli.ca


----------



## Lexi (12 Mar 2005)

Pte. Gagnon said:
			
		

> Royal Hamilton Light Infantry (best unit ever!)
> 
> http://www.rhli.ca


x2.  8)


----------



## Big Foot (12 Mar 2005)

www.rmc.ca
Royal Military College of Canada/ College Militaire Royal du Canada
Truth Duty Valour/ Verite Devoir Valiance


----------



## Loadmaster (13 Mar 2005)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/site/index_e.asp


----------



## Gryphon (17 Mar 2005)

712 Communications Squadron

http://www.712comms.net/


----------



## onewingwonder (14 Apr 2005)

http://www.raf.mod.uk/squadrons/h22.html

http://www.cranwell.raf.mod.uk/Organisation/CFS/CFS.html

Retired.
(edited for proper English spelling :)


----------



## tabernac (16 Apr 2005)

I went looking for the L Edm R site and I did find it, but in brackets it has 4PPCLI. I thought that it was only 1,2 and 3 PPCLI. Can someone explain  ???.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Apr 2005)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> I went looking for the L Edm R site and I did find it, but in brackets it has 4PPCLI. I thought that it was only 1,2 and 3 PPCLI. Can someone explain  ???.



The correct title of the Regiment is "The Loyal Edmonton Regiment (4th Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry)".  Has been that way for decades now (though were also referred to as 3 PPCLI when only 2 Reg F battalions were in existence).

From my website:

The Loyal Edmonton Regiment (3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry)  19 October 1954

The Loyal Edmonton Regiment (4th Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry) 1 April 1970


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Apr 2005)

*EAST COAST*                                       *WEST COAST*

HMCS Iroquois                              HMCS Algonquin

HMCS Athabaskan                      HMCS Calgary

HMCS St.John's                             HMCS Regina

HMCS Halifax                                HMCS Ottawa

HMCS Toronto                              HMCS Vancouver

HMCS Montreal                             HMCS Winnipeg 

HMCS Ville de Quebec                              

HMCS Fredericton                              

HMCS Charlottetown                              

HMCS Preserver                              

HMCS Windsor


----------



## Angela F. (26 May 2005)

772 Electronic Warfare Squadron, Kingston ON
http://www.rewsa.ca/


----------



## Patroels (10 Jun 2005)

Denmarks Homeguard: http://www.hjv.dk/Eng/forside_engelsk.htm

Just a single page of information. Only browseable in danish, I'm afraid.

Regards
Patroels


----------



## Genesis (10 Jun 2005)

British Columbia Dragoons

http://www.bcdragoon.ca


----------



## RossF (11 Jun 2005)

Patroels said:
			
		

> Denmarks Homeguard: http://www.hjv.dk/Eng/forside_engelsk.htm
> 
> Just a single page of information. Only browseable in danish, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...



No, actually, if you click the UK flag (top-right) you can browse in English.


----------



## Patroels (12 Jun 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> No, actually, if you click the UK flag (top-right) you can browse in English.



I'm happy if you say that's possible, but I can't browse it in english. Not with Netscape Navigator nor Internet Explorer... Hmmm ???


----------



## RossF (12 Jun 2005)

Patroels said:
			
		

> I'm happy if you say that's possible, but I can't browse it in english. Not with Netscape Navigator nor Internet Explorer... Hmmm ???



Hmm..that's wierd.. The nav bar is still foreign..but the main content becomes english once I click that flag.. ???


----------



## Vigilant (7 Jul 2005)

Same here, although only part of the content becomes translated.

Maybe time to upgrade your browsers?


----------



## Roger (7 Jul 2005)

http://www.commando.org

Canadian Airborne Regiment


----------



## Sivad (25 Jul 2005)

The Rocky Mountain Rangers out of Kamloops

http://www.army.dnd.ca/rocky_mountain_rangers/


----------



## bravo2 (24 Sep 2005)

www.r22er.com


Royal 22e Regiment all in french but interesting!!


----------



## Toronto_NCO (2 Oct 2005)

The Royal Regiment of Canada

http://www.army.dnd.ca/rrc


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Nov 2005)

Prince Andrews Own, Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada

As lame as it seems, this is the closest thing to a website My regiment has  :-\... and it's hosted and was created here...  
http://army.ca/inf/hfc.php 

At one point I was volun-told to create a website for both the internet and intranet (DIN), but with no help for content I gave up.

Just about all of our battle honours are on this site with the exception of 2.
- The HLI has never lost ground to the the enemy
- The HLI has always accounted for all troops and thus has never 'lost' a soldier. (captured / MIA)
(the Highland Light Infantry is one of our predecessors)

The only other inaccuracy with this page is the cap brass... but thats reasonable since the badge shown there was our intermediary badge, discarded by our former CO because of 'design conflicts'.

Our current capbrass was modeled after the HLI's vaulted cap brass from post WW1 to Mid WW2.
to update, here's the new badge.






enjoy


----------



## scaddie (21 Nov 2005)

www.wnsr.ca <---- West Novies : )


----------



## MeatheadMick (26 Nov 2005)

700 Communications Squadron
Borden Ontario
Just a site to really keep in touch with unit activities and lists some drill and orders of dress and whatnot

http://ca.geocities.com/radtp@rogers.com/index.html


----------



## boehm (26 Nov 2005)

744 Comm Regt

http://groups.msn.com/744VancouverCommunicationRegiment


----------



## p_imbeault (7 Dec 2005)

LdSH (RC)
http://www.strathconas.ca/


----------



## youravatar (2 Jan 2006)

Same boat as RHMC_piper
http://army.ca/inf/sdgh.php

Sand Dust and Gravel.


----------



## swellal (22 Jan 2006)

Brihard said:
			
		

> The REAL PWOR site...
> 
> http://www.pwor.com



This site is no longer on the net.  A new one is in the discussion stage now.

Al


----------



## big bad john (29 Jan 2006)

Royal Marines
http://www.royalmarinesregimental.co.uk/index.shtml

http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/static/pages/141.html


----------



## jerrythunder (6 Feb 2006)

SG&G Highlanders:

http://www.army.dnd.ca/Stormont_Dundas_Glengarry_Highlanders/

as anyone can see, no one has touched the site literaly since the 98 ice storm! lol but oh well , guess it will be somethign i will bring up!


----------



## JBP (21 Feb 2006)

http://www.iaw.on.ca/~awoolley/lincweld.html

The Lincoln and Welland Regiment of St. Catharines, Ont, training throughout the greater Niagara Region.


----------



## combat_medic (21 Feb 2006)

The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada site has been changed:

http://www.seaforthhighlanders.com

Same content, but new domain name.


----------



## Synthos (21 Feb 2006)

My unit (3FES) does not have a unit website, but I have some web development skills and I could spare some time to put a site together. Should I offer to do a site for them if i'm interested?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Feb 2006)

You could do that.  There are two options that your Unit may take though if they accept your offer.  They could allow you to develop and create from scratch an "Unofficial" site for them, or you will be required to become familiar with and develop an Official site for them following the design and format that DND and all Government Departments are directed to follow.


----------



## DraketheDuck (1 May 2006)

Cannot find one here for 1 SVC BN - Edmonton... anyone know it?


----------



## Blakey (6 May 2006)

DraketheDuck said:
			
		

> Cannot find one here for 1 SVC BN - Edmonton... anyone know it?


http://www.army.dnd.ca/1SERVICE_Battalion/


----------



## DraketheDuck (6 May 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Bartok5 (10 May 2006)

3 PPCLI has a new official site here:  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/3ppcli/default.htm


----------



## a_majoor (15 May 2006)

The *official website * of 56 Fd Regiment: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/56field_artillery/

Notice to all users in the 31 CBG AOR; your unit will soon have a website on the .army.forces.gc.ca domain once we get some content.


----------



## Kendrick (2 Jun 2006)

The Canadian Grenadier Guards, in Montreal.

http://www.34gbccgg.ca/


----------



## Eddie Gagnon (3 Jul 2006)

Hi folks,

The PSP website for Petawawa is linked below.  If you are coming to Petawawa, check it out.  As well, our museum website is also linked.

thanks,

Ed Gagnon
PSP Manager
CFB Petawawa

http://www.psppetawawa.com/


[url]http://www.petawawamuseums.com/


----------



## a_majoor (11 Jul 2006)

The *OFFICIAL* web sites for the following 31 CBG units:

ASH of C: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Land_Force_Central_Area/31_Canadian_Brigade_Group/Argyll_Sutherland_Highlanders_of_Canada/

RHLI: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Royal_Hamilton_Light_Infantry/Index.asp

Lincoln and Welland Regt: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Land_Force_Central_Area/31_Canadian_Brigade_Group/Lincoln_Welland_Regiment/Index.asp

Reminder: If your unit does not have their web site up it is because we have received no content to post. If you are not satisfied with the site, pass it on to your CoC with suggestions and content for 31 CBGHQ's G6 to vet and the webmaster to post! These are your sites, we have just taken on administration to ensure compliance with regulations and ensure site maintainence is carried out..


----------



## hummerman007 (16 Jul 2006)

Not a Reserve unit, but a unit from Nova Scotia (Highlanders) called the 85th Canadian Infantry Battalion Nova Scotia Highlanders. Where my great grandfather was part of. He is actually listed in the nomrol role.

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/sgowen/85th.html


----------



## begbie (26 Jul 2006)

Governor General's Foot Guards

http://www.ggfg.ottawa.on.ca/


----------



## Shec (30 Aug 2006)

http://www.fortgarryhorse.ca/phpWeb/index.php


----------



## Us3D (2 Oct 2006)

no one got website from the 22er in quebec ?


----------



## PQLUR (7 Oct 2006)

33 Field Ambulance Halifax "unofficial" website:

http://33fdambhfx.bravehost.com


----------



## jyn (20 Oct 2006)

For medic reserve: (but it's in french)
           52med.qc.ca


----------



## Nanc (16 Nov 2006)

Official Site for the Saskatchewan Dragoons Armored Recon ( reserve)

www.saskd.ca


----------



## a_majoor (24 Nov 2006)

Although I would prefer you use this on "Official" websites, these tips also work on unofficial websites like Army.ca:

http://stevejanke.com/archives/206221.php



> Such a little thing has the potential of having such an impact -- your sitemap. I don't mean your navigation bar or a web page listing your pages. I mean that XML file you generate every time you re-index your blog. You are generating an XML sitemap, right? And submitting it to the major search engines -- Google, Yahoo!, and MSN?
> 
> If not, read on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justacivvy (21 Dec 2006)

The Royal Westminster Regiment Association

http://www.royal-westies-assn.ca/regiment.html


----------



## adsum_12 (15 Jan 2007)

12e Régiment blindé du Canada  (Regular and Reserve components):  www.12rbc.ca


----------



## geo (16 Jan 2007)

Some of these links are better than others - some are, "works in progress"

SQFT / LFQA       http://www.army.gc.ca/qg_sqft/Structure.htm

5 GBMC / CMBG   http://www.army.gc.ca/qg_sqft/5GBMC.htm

34 GBC / CBG      http://www.34gbc.ca/

35 GBC / CBG      http://www.armee.gc.ca/qg_35gbc/qg/accueil.asp?lang=fr


----------



## RangerRay (16 Jan 2007)

Just this lame one for my old unit:  

http://www.army.dnd.ca/rocky_mountain_rangers/

It looked like they were creating new websites on the 39 CBG website for each reserve unit in the brigade, but for the longest time, no information was added.  Now it appears as though all the units in 39 CBG have the same lame one as the RMRang.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/39CBG_HQ/regiments.htm


----------



## geo (16 Jan 2007)

Us3D said:
			
		

> no one got website from the 22er in quebec ?



Uh, have you tried........

http://www.r22er.com


----------



## cmabone (31 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Uh, have you tried........
> 
> http://www.r22er.com



4 R22eR
http://34gbc4r22er.ca/

6 R22eR
http://34gbc6r22er.ca/


----------



## geo (31 Jan 2007)

Lejaune.... regimental association web site VS CF sponsored 34 Bde managed web site.


----------



## Robbie (31 Jan 2007)

11th Field Artillery Regiment, RCA.  
11 Bty - In Hamilton, Ontatio
29 and RHQ Bty - In Guelph, Ontario

 www.11rca.ca


----------



## Can-american (10 May 2007)

www.stewart.army.mil/  Home of the 3rd infantry the most decorated unit 4 brigade 3-7IN in American histroy, Take care Can Am


----------



## medic149 (24 May 2007)

25 (Toronto) Field Ambulance
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/25MEDICAL_COMPANY/INDEX.HTML


----------



## Toronto_NCO (4 Jun 2007)

The Royal Regiment of Canada (Toronto ON) & The Royal Regiment of Canada BAND (Toronto ON)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/rregtc/


----------



## Brett (14 Sep 2007)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> The *OFFICIAL* web sites for the following 31 CBG units:
> 
> ASH of C: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Land_Force_Central_Area/31_Canadian_Brigade_Group/Argyll_Sutherland_Highlanders_of_Canada/
> 
> ...



a different link for the RHLI is http://www.rhli.ca


----------



## ghyslyn (28 Jan 2008)

Surprised I haven't seen it yet
Royal Winnipeg Rifles(Reserves)

official: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Royal_Winnipeg_Rifles/rwr_default.htm

unofficial fan site: http://www.mts.net/~rwpgrif/


----------



## TheMadscanner (6 Aug 2008)

34 (Northern) Signal Regiment, Royal Signals     http://www2.army.mod.uk/royalsignals/34sigregt/index.htm

36 (Eastern) Signal Regiment, Royal Signals       http://www2.army.mod.uk/royalsignals/36sigregt/photo_gallery/communications.htm

71 (Yeomanry) Signal Regiment, Royal Signals   http://www2.army.mod.uk/royalsignals/71sigregt/index.htm


----------



## R. Jorgensen (22 Dec 2008)

Calgary, Alberta:

*41 Brigade (Calgary):*

King's Own (Calgary) Regiment - http://www.kingsown.ca
HMCS Tecumseh Official DND Site - http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/navres/units/navres_units-ships_e.asp?category=105
746 Communications Squadron - http://www.746.ca
33 Field Engineer Squadron (41 Combat Engineer Regiment) - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/33FIELD_ENGINEERS/
14 (Calgary) Service Battalion - http://www.army.dnd.ca/14SERVICE_BATTALION/

*1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (Edmonton):*

15 (Calgary) Field Ambulance Detatchment - http://www.army.dnd.ca/15MEDICAL_COMPANY/


----------



## GDawg (31 Dec 2008)

746.ca is down right now. IMG hacks on us the hardest for some reason. Normal Army units seem to get away with having websites, but not us  ???

We've tried to both abide by DND rules and simultaneously declare it an alumni website so as to distance ourselves from said rules. Now that we _are technically_ an Army unit I am hoping someone will throw us a bone so that we can share our heritage, photos, and stories from the last 90 some years.


----------



## cn (26 Mar 2010)

Any one know of a website for 2 Field Ambulance or 1 Field Ambulance?  

Or even for DART (except for the http://comfec-cefcom.forces.gc.ca/pa-ap/nr-sp/doc-eng.asp?id=301)?

Much appreciated,
cn


----------



## CorndogUK (20 Jun 2010)

*1st Battalion The Royal Irish Regiment *

The Royal Irish Regiment is the last remaining Irish infantry regiment of the line. The 1st Battalion is based in Tern Hill, Shropshire and forms part of 16 Air Assault Brigade. The 2nd Battalion is a Territorial Army battalion and its headquarters is in Portadown, Northern Ireland with company locations across the province. 1 Royal Irish Battlegroup returned in October 2008 from their second tour in Helmand Province, Afghanistan - and are due to re-deploy to Helmand Province in 2010.


http://www.army.mod.uk/infantry/regiments/3409.aspx


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (22 Nov 2011)

Updated website for the G&SF
http://thegreyandsimcoeforesters.org/


----------



## Redeye (22 Nov 2011)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Updated website for the G&SF
> http://thegreyandsimcoeforesters.org/



Wow, that reporter in the clip from your change of command is ATROCIOUS. First he calls the guy "Lieutenant Governor", then "Colonel Lieutenant".


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 Nov 2011)

Until you mentioned it I never took the time to watch that video clip.  I guess that's what you get when you're a tier 2 news station.  HUZZAH!


----------



## Sadukar09 (18 Jan 2012)

begbie said:
			
		

> Governor General's Foot Guards
> 
> http://www.ggfg.ottawa.on.ca/


Outdated link.
http://footguards.ca/
I guess a lot of websites here need to be changed.


----------

